# 1/18th scale racing coming to the clarion, pa area



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Local slot car track is opennig a 1/18th scale indoor oval carpeted radio control track in the Clarion, PA area soon. Visit us at http://www.rt66speedway.com/.
Thx. for looking
Earl


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Carpet is here and we got 2 of the 4 HID lights up this weekend. A full roll of carpet is not easy to get to a second floor.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

CHECK OUT ALL THE ASSOCIATED RC1/18 STUFF FOR SALE

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=349149


----------

